

Ask HN: Old Technical Books - dontcare

What do you do with your old technical books? I need to free up some shelf space to buy news ones.
======
zephyrfalcon
It depends on what "old" means. A 5 year old programming book is hopelessly
out of date. A 30 year old programming book is a treasure.

------
joe_bleau
Keep or give them away.

